# Wanting info on Russian 7.62x54R



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

My neighbor showed me a rifle today he says was a sniper rifle. Has various markings w/ 1945 stamped on the reciever. It has a bayonet w/ it and a sling. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a Mosin Nagant M44.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

There are TONS of info on this cartridge and Mosin-Nagant rifles on the web. It was designed in 1891. Start from there...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If it was long for a rifle it was a 19/30 if it was short it is a M44.


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is a picture of a Mosin Nagant M44









Here is a picture of a Mosin Nagant M91/30









Here is a picture of an M91/30 PU (the issued sniper version of the Mosin Nagant 91/30)









Here is a picture of a Dragunov pattern rifle:









All of the above rifles are chambered in the 7.62x54r round.

Hope this helps


----------

